# Evil Crate behavior



## Jallen2014 (Mar 18, 2014)

OK, So we got passed the puppy stage, Bo is now past 2 yrs old & now his new side kick is to Shred anything that we leave in his crate while we go to work, he tipically stays 6 to 7 hrs crated, this is normal crate time for him since very young. But we go thru blankets, stuffed animals, toys, balls, pulling rope??? he makes Fringes on every blankey, perfectly torn fringes? his matress pads half eaten & torn. Does anyone have any suggestions???


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

I'd say he is bored
That's a long time, so he is probably well rested and looking for something to do.
Maybe a frozen peanut butter KONG to amuse him or a treat puzzle type of toy.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Could you or another family member rotate coming home at lunch time for a break or hire a dog walker to do the same?


----------



## Jallen2014 (Mar 18, 2014)

That's a great Idea Einspanner... My husband leaves at 4 AM, I have to leave at 6:15 to take my daughter to the road & wait for the School bus, she comes home between 3-4 she's only 14 so she tries to hurry home to let Bo out.... no neighbors, realtives or anyone that can come & let BO out. I can't leave him out Because there are Mountain Lions, Bears, Coyotes, that can eat my Boy... I live in the Smokey Mountains in Tennessee. the most agressive animals around here are the wild Bores... So not a good idea to let him out.


----------

